
More Than 1k Android Apps Steal Your Data Without Permission - KumarAseem
https://www.tomsguide.com/news/more-than-1000-android-apps-steal-your-data-without-permission
======
snaky
Discussed at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20383432](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20383432)

